
Push to Open Schools Is Guaranteed to Fail - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/08/push-reopen-schools-fail/614869/
======
jfengel
How are other countries handling schools? I know that the US has been
conspicuously bad at controlling the disease, and other countries are starting
to open up, but schools in particular are warehouses for contagion. Are they
opening schools?

